# wiking from germany



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

i was at a trift store today and found a wiking plastic diecast tow truck my cameras on the fritz but heres a descriptionorange front casb with 2 red flashers on top its a mercedes body with the tow bar in back 2 wheels in front four wheels on back and the tow hook is a piece of wire beayutiful detail on it any one have any info on it lmk ill try to post a pic.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Wiking are cool well detailed stuff. I think plastic and 1/87. Check out the listings on eBay for pictures - here is one -


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

When i get home today i will post a pic with my used camera phone fingers crossed hope decent quality
SLOTMONKEY OUT.......


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Walther's Trains sell the Wiking line. Here's a link to the vehicles section.

Walthers-Wiking Page

-Paul


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is a pic of the wiking tow truck and just for scale purposes thats a lionel vette , tjets and afx to big scale wise .As you can see my camera sucks or is it the photographer?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Wiking was the H0 scale brand for model cars but now strongly challenged by Herpa, Brekina and the like. But as a collectors item it still has a huge following.
Early models can get quite expansive. Just check out ebay Germany you will be amazed.

Mario


----------

